# 4 WR BROKEN in BEIJING TODAY



## r_517 (Aug 16, 2009)

SQ1 single:12.05, by Jianwei Zhu (*video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61jMs7f8ZI8 *)
SQ1 avg:14.61, by Jianwei Zhu(14.44+2 15.66 13.64 12.05 14.52)
3*3*3 BLD:35.96s , by Haiyan Zhuang (*video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gxTme7p4Y *)
3*3*3 multi BLD:15/15 in 52:01, by Tong Jiang

——————————
edit: it should be 4 new WR, not 5 

Tong Jiang: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JIAN03
Jianwei Zhu: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007ZHUJ01
Haiyan Zhuang: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01 (The photo on this website is NOT him! )
This is the real Haiyan:


----------



## (X) (Aug 16, 2009)

15/15


----------



## Novriil (Aug 16, 2009)

holy COW! Nice.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my God... It's still a long way for me to be like Tong Jiang.


----------



## Enter (Aug 16, 2009)

wow great!!! 
3*3*3 BLD:35.96s , by Haiyan Zhuang
3*3*3 multi BLD:15/15 in 51min, by Tong Jiang insane


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeez. Haiyan Zhuang is a pure beast. Hasn't he broken a WR at every recent comp? Or like, the last 3 he went to?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2009)

No.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2009)

wow just amazing. congrats to them


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

wonderful~


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 16, 2009)

Is this possible?


----------



## danjon (Aug 16, 2009)

Tong Jiang's time was 52:01.
Yuxuan Wang's Rubik's Magic single was 0.83s,it's not a WR because there was a 0.80s in another competition...


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow... I didn't know inspection counted for time in BLD


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 16, 2009)

The judge for the BLD single seemed very distracted... 

nice execution though


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy crap. Congrats to all!


----------



## JNuber (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice job to them I can't wait until I get a WR one day


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2009)

A true master.

Congratulations to all of them


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG, 3x3 BLD 35.96!

My PB for normal 3x3 is 34.44 right now


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> OMG, 3x3 BLD 35.96!
> 
> My PB for normal 3x3 is 34.44 right now



And I bet that was with inspection .


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rubik's Cube - 41.44 
3x3x3 blindfolded - 45.55 

wut?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Rubik's Cube - 41.44
> 3x3x3 blindfolded - 45.55
> 
> wut?


he does BLD solves for regular solves, as practice.


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 16, 2009)

whoa, that's amazing (lol at first I thought he was saying 5x5 world record, and I saw the clock say 35.96, and I was like, wtf?!, but then I realized it was 5 individual records...)


----------



## prażeodym (Aug 16, 2009)

amazing avg in square-1 and single ;-)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2009)

All that, and Dan getting 6x6x6 avg today. This is an awesome day for cubing!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW, CONGRATS!
i will try 15 tomorrow, as fast as possible, we will see...

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

DennisStrehlau said:


> i will try 15 tomorrow, as fast as possible, we will see...



Why not 16?


----------



## coinman (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking at the video of the new BLD WR makes me wonder, shouldn't the judge hold a sheet of paper between the cube and the competitor during the whole solve?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2009)

Good job to them. Man that BLD was quick.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2009)

the BLD WR has been uploaded to youtube 





edit: so has the square-1 WR single


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

The SQ1 records were awesome, but the BLD... INSANE.

15/15? O_O
And 35 seconds for just 1 is awesome...

2009 has been so amazing so far for cubing records, makes me wonder about Worlds...


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes! Chinese cubers understand it


STFU! during blindfolded.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 17, 2009)

wow.. he memorizes a whole cube in 12-13 seconds and I can barely plan my cross in 15


----------



## supergin (Aug 17, 2009)

coinman said:


> Looking at the video of the new BLD WR makes me wonder, shouldn't the judge hold a sheet of paper between the cube and the competitor during the whole solve?


Yes.But Haiyan was too fast and much more fast than others,so the judge might forget to do this…


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2009)

Aside from all the WRs that were set today, Lance Taylor set the national average and single for Square-1 for Canada!

Eric Limeback would be stunned!/sarcasam


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Aside from all the WRs that were set today, Lance Taylor set the national average and single for Square-1 for Canada!
> 
> Eric Limeback would be stunned!/sarcasam


Sky (Eric) already knows, I told him over MSN yesterday. 

He also had his clock single NR taken away.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll beat them one day


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 17, 2009)

Last time I tried BLD it took me about 3 hours... I didn't use a real method though just planned out my whole solve with normal fridrich.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2009)

Rama said:


> Yes! Chinese cubers understand it
> 
> 
> STFU! during blindfolded.



Only because their delegate is a blindsolver.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! So much win at this comp! Congratulations to everyone who did well


----------



## Slash (Aug 17, 2009)

It's interesting: Of the 3 people(Tong Jiang, HaiYan Zhuang, Jainwei Zhu) only one have done regular solves of 3x3* in an offical competition(I mean, not blindfolded).*

by the way, why does anyone compete in only blindfold events? I cant understand those people...

(** EDIT: I forgot to write down a few words xD)


----------



## tyleony (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, those are all insane records, congratulations to all of them!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> These records are amazing, I wish I had been at this competition. Just one little problem:
> 
> I greatly respect Haiyan Zhuang, I am not trying to offend him in any way. I think this world record is simply astounding. However, the WCA regulations state: '_During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object between the competitor's face and the puzzle, unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible._' (Rule B4c)
> 
> His judge had no item in between his face and the puzzle for the first 13 seconds of the solving portion. He most likely couldn't be peeking, and was in a position where it was impossible for him to see the puzzle. I am almost certain that this record is valid, I just thought I should bring this up. I think the WCA Board should be sure that this record is legal. Was it possible for him to have been peeking during the execution? If it was, the result is DNF.



But that's the judge's fault for not paying attention, and I doubt he'd cheat like that.



bobbyfearfactor said:


> Is it just me, or is it odd that his 3x3x3 speedsolve competition best is slower than his 3x3x3 BLD record?


he doesn't practice 3x3 anymore, so he does 3x3 speedsolves the same way he does BLD
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7644&page=5

edit:


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Hi:I am Hai Yan zhuang from china. It is very nice to have so many friends here!
> May be everybody here are confused with my 3*3 speed grade, why there are so many DNF. Because I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. I am very nervous during the competition. I can not stop my hand trembling. I have to give me more chance to make me do not so nervous. So I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. Everybody in china like me use this method. They give applause for me. They do not care if I waste time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> I think the WCA Board should be sure that this record is legal. Was it possible for him to have been peeking during the execution? If it was, the result is DNF.



Also, a solve cannot be ruled a DNF based on video evidence.


----------



## peedu (Aug 17, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> THowever, the WCA regulations state: '_During the full solve the judge must keep a sheet of paper or a similar object between the competitor's face and the puzzle, unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible._' (Rule B4c)
> 
> His judge had no item in between his face and the puzzle for the first 13 seconds of the solving portion. He most likely couldn't be peeking, and was in a position where it was impossible for him to see the puzzle. I am almost certain that this record is valid, I just thought I should bring this up. I think the WCA Board should be sure that this record is legal. Was it possible for him to have been peeking during the execution? If it was, the result is DNF.



That crossed my mind also when I watched the video - the judge was not 100% perfect.

Rising the paper between the eyes and the cube did not change anything, the solver didn't even notice, the solving went on with the same speed like without the paper.

But yes, according to regulations that small mistake by the judge could cost a WR.

Also, try to step into the shoes of the judge: He has been doing the same thing maybe hundreds of times perfectly and now when he forgets this, there is a new WR. Murphys law in action. 

Now I looked the video again. The judge does all beginning procedures and then looks around (Oh, that memorizing part is gonna take a while). Then suddenly Haiyan Zhuang starts solving. Judge realizes that a few moments later after looking around in the room and probably seeing other judges holding a paper.

The blindfold pull-down movement is also pretty quick on the left side while the judge is on the right.

So I think this is somewhat a tutorial video how easy it is to forget something very simple and very important.


Peedu


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> I'm also positive he wouldn't cheat, and I know it's the judge's fault for not paying attention to a very crucial rule, I just wanted to be sure.



Why are you so positive he wouldn't cheat? If it's because he has a blindfold world record, I think we can all agree that that's not proven to be a very good method.

I'm not saying I have any reason to believe he cheated (I don't, and I don't think he did), I just don't think getting good BLD times is reason enough to be completely trusted. There's only a few people whom I'm completely, positively sure would not peek when presented an easy opportunity to do so. I'm not saying that anyone is dishonest, I'm just saying that I don't have any reason to know for sure for most people, especially for people I've never met.


----------



## supergin (Aug 18, 2009)

"unless the puzzle is in a position where peeking at the puzzle is not possible"

Please pay attention to this sentence.
Haiyan's eyeshade was big enough to cover his eyes so that he can never peek the cube under his eyeshade.
As a Chinese who knows Haiyan very well,I can tell the truth that Haiyan would have been much slower if he cheated...
PS:sorry for my poor english......


----------



## r_517 (Aug 18, 2009)

supergin said:


> "
> Haiyan's eyeshade was big enough to cover his eyes so that he can never peek the cube under his eyeshade.
> As a Chinese who knows Haiyan very well,I can tell the truth that Haiyan would have been much slower if he cheated...



INDEED.he solves much slower when he opens his eyes


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2009)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> but this bit of video evidence was the factor that provided proof beyond reasonable doubt.



No, it wasn't. I had a discussion with Tyson about this while waiting at the airport today.



peedu said:


> But yes, according to regulations that small mistake by the judge could cost a WR.



No, it couldn't. Nowhere does it say that if the judge does not hold the paper then the solve is a DNF.



supergin said:


> As a Chinese who knows Haiyan very well,I can tell the truth that Haiyan would have been much slower if he cheated...



Agreed, either he wasn't cheating or he has 100% perfect lookahead without rotating or tilting the cube. One of those things is true and one is stupid, respectively.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed. I kinda want to start BLD again! haha.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 18, 2009)

I am really amazed by those records. Congratulations to everyone. I didn't know China has such an amazing Multi BLD solver. I am very curious about his memo and solving methods.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea, I don't even get it. How can you solve 15 cubes blindfolded? That's just really messed up.


----------



## danjon (Aug 19, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> I am really amazed by those records. Congratulations to everyone. I didn't know China has such an amazing Multi BLD solver. I am very curious about his memo and solving methods.



He used BH Method in 3x3bld,and used both BH and 3OP in multi-bld.He told me he remembered the codes directly in multi-bld.He wants to learn Roman rooms in the near future.


----------



## danjon (Aug 19, 2009)

L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F' R' B L B2 R B' R2 B D L2
Haiyan Zhuang's 35.96s bld scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2009)

danjon said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > I am really amazed by those records. Congratulations to everyone. I didn't know China has such an amazing Multi BLD solver. I am very curious about his memo and solving methods.
> ...



Is there anyone else who can confirm that Tong Jiang actually uses BH for 3x3x3 BLD? I made the mistake of believing someone before who said Haiyan Zhuang uses BH, and later found out that apparently he doesn't. I'd hate to make the same mistake again with another solver.

It's amazing that he does 15 cubes multiBLD by just memorizing the codes directly. Perhaps that explains his incredible speed. I can't get past 11 yet with Roman Rooms. (Although my slow solving speed is part of the problem, it's not enough to account for 4 or even 5 more cubes.)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 31, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> bobbyfearfactor said:
> 
> 
> > I think the WCA Board should be sure that this record is legal. Was it possible for him to have been peeking during the execution? If it was, the result is DNF.
> ...



Wrong. The main judge and WCA delegate cannot use video evidence, but the WCA board is free to use whatever they want.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> danjon said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...




Ow, BH? I see... I would also like to get a confirmation on this. Tong Jiang, please join with us in speedsolving.com. I have so much to talk with you 

Mr. Mike, I'm also uses Roman Rooms/Loci with an improvement on room objects interaction. With Roman Rooms, I'm very sure that we can do BLD for any n number of cubes, if we also have n number of Houses/Locis. The only limiting factor is, of course, the 1 hour limitation 

I'm really wish to be in the same competition with you in the future, so we can compete Multi BLD on the same table. That will be a great honour for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I'm really wish to be in the same competition with you in the future, so we can compete Multi BLD on the same table. That will be a great honour for me



It would be a great honor for me as well.


----------



## royzabeast (Sep 1, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> bobbyfearfactor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also positive he wouldn't cheat, and I know it's the judge's fault for not paying attention to a very crucial rule, I just wanted to be sure.
> ...



Why are you questioning his trust in the WR holder when you have the same trust? The reasons _you_ don't think he cheated are probably the same reasons that Bobby doesn't think that he cheated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 9, 2009)

danjon said:


> L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F' R' B L B2 R B' R2 B D L2
> Haiyan Zhuang's 35.96s bld scramble.



This is definitely not the scramble he solved. From no scrambling angle does it match http://cid-6a0225773735dfd7.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Beijing%20Summer%20Open%202009/DSC%5E_6608.jpg#resId/6A0225773735DFD7!662, which is clearer than, but agrees with, the videos.

(Note the four green pieces on the top in the photo.)

EDIT: qqwref found it, see below. R2 F2 D2 R' U D B U2 B' U2 F U B R F' D R2 B in WCA orientation. I might have gotten it sooner had my internet connection not been acting silly. :-/ But really, I'll start reconstructing from the vids I have.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2009)

After taking a look at a good image and the best quality video I can find (watch HQ) I believe the following scramble is the one in the world record scramble:

Yellow top, red front
L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D R' U' L' F R D F U' B' L2 (19f, probably not optimal) (view on alg.garron.us)

Haiyan solves green top, red front, by the way.


EDIT: optimal solution found! still use yellow top, red front:
F2 R2 U2 F' D U L D2 L' D2 R D L F R' U F2 L (18f*) (view on alg.garron.us).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 9, 2009)

Reconstruction.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for doing this Lucas! Sorry for annoying you about it over and over  . I did not know the scramble that was posted earlier was wrong.


----------

